# panama city wade fishing.



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Does any body know of any areas in panama city to wadefish. thanks


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

The shoreline along beach drive is easily accessible, I don't know about the fishing. I would recommend the southeast side of the hathaway bridge, there is a small beach there and the fishing can be good too (redfish, trout).


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

When I lived in Panama City we would always take our boat to a place called redfish point. It was tyndall property and they had a road that went back there and campgrounds. If you could find out where that road is and how to get to it then that would be a good place to fish.


----------

